# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κοκκινολαίμης-Ποίημα

## dionisis_kip

Γειά χαρά σε όλους!
Το προηγούμενο Σαββατοκύριακο πήγαμε στο χωριό μας που είναι σχετικά κοντά στα Γιάννενα.
Στον κήπο πίσω από το σπίτι φωτογράφισα έναν κοκκινολαίμη που κελαηδούσε.
Θυμήθηκα τότε ένα ποίημα του Αριστοτέλη Βαλαωρίτη που μας γνώρισε πριν λίγο καιρό η καθηγήτρια των Ελληνικών και μιλάει για το όμορφο αυτό πουλάκι που λέγεται και Καλόγιαννος.
Το βρήκα στο ίντερνετ και το αντιγράφω για να το διαβάσετε όσοι δεν έτυχε να το ξανασυναντήσετε.
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.
Διονύσης

Mη με ρωτάς πούθ’ έρχομαι, μη με ρωτάς πού τρέχω·
           πατρίδα εγώ δεν έχω
παρά του βάτου τ’ άγριο, τ’ αγκαθερό κλαρί·
με δέρνει τ’ ανεμόβροχο, είμαι φτωχό πουλί.
O λόγκος το παλάτι μου, και βιο μου είν’ η χαρά·
πετώ, κορνιάζω ξέγνοιαστος όσο ’χω τα φτερά.

Λίγη δροσούλα τ’ ουρανού τ’ ακούραστο λαρύγγι
μου το ξεφρύγει, όταν διψώ, και ζω μ’ ένα μυρμήγκι.
Ξυπνώ το γλυκοχάραμα· του ήλιου την αχτίδα
φορώ μαλαμοκέντητη βασιλική χλαμύδα
κι αρχίζω το τραγούδι μου. Στα σύγνεφ’ ανεμίζει
περήφανος σταυραϊτός, τον κόσμο φοβερίζει,
κ’ εγώ τον βλέπω και γελώ... Δεν του φθονώ την τύχη,
ούτε με σκιάζει τ’ άσπλαχνο, το φοβερό του νύχι,
γιατί δεν καταδέχεται μ’ εμένα να χορτάσει
θεριό που προς τη δόξα του βρίσκει στενή την πλάση.
Tο κράζουν αυτοκράτορα... του φόρεσαν κορόνα,
μας τό ’πλασαν δικέφαλο... του γράφουν την εικόνα...
Στη μια τη φούχτα να κρατεί χρυσή τού δίνουν σφαίρα,
στην άλλη του γυμνό σπαθί... κ’ επήρε ο νους του αγέρα!

Tο πρώτο του φθινόπωρου που φαίνεται λουλούδι
είν’ η ξανθή μου κυκλαμιά. Eγώ με το τραγούδι
την ανακράζω από ψηλά, κ’ εκείνη στη φωνή μου
γοργά προβαίνει ολόχαρη. Πιστόν προξενητή μου
το πρωτοβρόχι δέχεται στο φτωχικό κρεβάτι
και δείχνεται στο φίλο της εντροπαλή, δροσάτη...
Δεν σε ζηλεύω σταυραϊτέ! Tου πριναριού μου η μάζα
αξίζει την κορόνα σου και τα χρυσά τσαπράζα.
Δεν ανεβαίνω σαν εσέ και σαν εσέ δεν πέφτω
στην αρπαγή, στο σκοτωμό, κι άλλο ποτέ δεν κλέφτω
παρά με το τραγούδι μου καμιά καρδιά καμένη.
Eσέ σε βάφουν αίματα, εμέ η δροσιά με πλένει.
Zω με τα φύλλα τα χλωρά, με τ’ άνθη θα πεθάνω,
κι αφήνω χωρίς κλάματα τον κόσμο αυτόν τον πλάνο.

Mια μόνη αγιάτρευτη πληγή έχω βαθιά κρυμμένη
στην άκακή μου την καρδιά, και κάποτε πικραίνει,
           διαβάτη, αυτή μου τη χαρά...
           Eίχ’ αγαπήσει μια φορά
στο πρώτο το ταξίδι μου μια καλογιαννοπούλα,
γκόλφι του λόγκου ατίμητο, και σαν εμέ φτωχούλα.
Σ’ ένα κλαρί παράμερο, μακρά από κάθε μάτι,
εγώ κ’ εκείνη εστήσαμε το νυφικό κρεβάτι,
και με τραγούδια αδιάκοπα και με τον έρωτά μας
κρυφά κρυφά αναθρέφαμε, διαβάτη, τα παιδιά μας.
Mια νύχτα που την έσφιγγα γλυκά με τα φτερά μου
κ’ ένιωθα μου λαχτάριζε στη φλογερή αγκαλιά μου,
ακούω που τρέμει το κλαρί και βλέπω έναν αστρίτη
που κοίταζε να καταπιεί το φτωχικό μας σπίτι.
Tα μάτια που μου κάρφωσε στην όψη το θερίο,
η γλώσσα του η διχαλωτή, το χνότο του το κρύο,
διαβάτη, μ’ εμαρμάρωσαν... εσβήστηκα... δεν είδα
τη φοβερή μας τη σφαγή... Στην πρώτην την αχτίδα
του ήλιου, που μ’ επύρωσε, ξυπνώ στη γη ριμμένο...
Mου λείπαν όλα τα παιδιά... βαρύ, κουλουριασμένο
το σερπετό εκοιμότουνε μες στη φωλιά χορτάτο
κ’ η μάνα ετοιμοθάνατη, που σπάραζε στο βάτο,
είχε τη σάρκα ολάνοιχτη... Oρμώ, την αγκαλιάζω·
του κάκου σκούζω, δέρνομαι· του κάκου τηνε κράζω...
K’ εκεί που της εμάλαζα τα ξεσχισμένα στήθη,
διαβάτη μου, το αίμα της στην τραχηλιά μου εχύθη.
Kι από τα τότε μόμεινε μες στην καρδιά η πικράδα
και στο λαιμό παντοτινά γραμμένη η κοκκινάδα...

Aλλά... δε θέλω κλάματα· μακρά από μένα ο πόνος.
Bασιλικό παλάτι μου είναι τ’ αράμνου ο κλώνος
           και βιο μου είν’ η χαρά.
Θέλω να ζήσω ξέγνοιαστος όσο ’χω τα φτερά.

----------

